# Di Campli shock: "Verratti? Se lo criticano ancora cambiamo aria".



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Ottobre 2016)

*Di Campli shock: "Verratti? Se lo criticano ancora cambiamo aria".*

Donato Di Campli, agente di Verratti, ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che faranno discutere e, soprattutto, drizzare le antenne agli operatori di mercato. Ecco le sue parole alla trasmissione Zona PM mercato su Rai Sport 1: _"Verratti vuole vincere con il PSG, se però continuano questi attacchi da parte della stampa francese, faremo altre valutazioni e potremo anche lasciare Parigi"_


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Ottobre 2016)

Cerca palesemente il contrattone di qualche big spagnola


----------



## Juve nel cuore (28 Ottobre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cerca palesemente il contrattone di qualche big spagnola



no,cerca il rinnovo da quei fessi del PSG


----------



## Igniorante (29 Ottobre 2016)

Se vuole dimostrare di essere veramente da calcio che conta, deve lasciare la Ligue1... Penso che questo l'abbia capito pure lui


----------



## The Ripper (29 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Donato Di Campli, agente di Verratti, ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che faranno discutere e, soprattutto, drizzare le antenne agli operatori di mercato. Ecco le sue parole alla trasmissione Zona PM mercato su Rai Sport 1: _"Verratti vuole vincere con il PSG, se però continuano questi attacchi da parte della stampa francese, faremo altre valutazioni e potremo anche lasciare Parigi"_



cerca di tutelarlo. ci sta.
oppure di preparare il terreno per la cessione al Barcellona o Real (Iniesta e Modric non sono eterni) o le solite inglesi.
Il PSG secondo me sta iniziando a perdere credibilità a causa della scarsa competività del campionato francese e dei risultati nelle coppe europee mai arrivati. 
Aggiungiamoci la poca competenza (probabilmente) di chi ora si occupa dell'area tecnica al posto di Leonardo


----------



## davoreb (29 Ottobre 2016)

50 milioni + Bacca.

Per lui contrattone e maglia n.10 + progetto tecnico di crescita per vincere in europa, è giovane un anno senza europa lo puo fare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2016)

Beh a Milano sponda rossonera non verrebbe criticato visto che giocherebbe al posto di Bonaventura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Ottobre 2016)

Inutile dire che se ci fosse un minimo spiraglio, andrebbe preso all'istante, a qualsiasi cifra.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Ottobre 2016)

Portalo a Milano, Tato'


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2016)

Per me vuole andare al Real o al Barça.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Donato Di Campli, agente di Verratti, ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che faranno discutere e, soprattutto, drizzare le antenne agli operatori di mercato. Ecco le sue parole alla trasmissione Zona PM mercato su Rai Sport 1: _"Verratti vuole vincere con il PSG, se però continuano questi attacchi da parte della stampa francese, faremo altre valutazioni e potremo anche lasciare Parigi"_



A) Vuole un rinnovo a cifre più alte e sta applicando il metodo Raiola.
B) Ha già l'accordo con una spagnola o un'inglese e sta tirando la corda.

Con gli sceicchi casca male in entrambi i casi: il rinnovo lo fanno alle cifre che dicono loro o ti mettono centrotribuna metodista.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Ottobre 2016)

sarebbe già un sogno solo farci un tentativo serio..


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Ottobre 2016)

Ho sempre detto che la follia noi dobbiamo farla per Verratti, perche è uno che si cambia la vità, come potrebbe essere anche James, se potessi arriverei per Verratti a 100 mln per il PSG e contrato da top player per il ragazzo.

Verratti, Locatelli e Bonaventura sarebbe un centrocampo da Milan.



Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> no,cerca il rinnovo da quei fessi
> del PSG



Ha appena rinnovato in agosto.



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Beh a Milano sponda rossonera non verrebbe criticato visto che giocherebbe al posto di Bonaventura



No, giocherebbe al posto di Kucka.


----------



## danjr (31 Ottobre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Donato Di Campli, agente di Verratti, ha rilasciato delle dichiarazioni che faranno discutere e, soprattutto, drizzare le antenne agli operatori di mercato. Ecco le sue parole alla trasmissione Zona PM mercato su Rai Sport 1: _"Verratti vuole vincere con il PSG, se però continuano questi attacchi da parte della stampa francese, faremo altre valutazioni e potremo anche lasciare Parigi"_


Adesso non si può nemmeno criticare? Procuratori maledetti! Peccato che con il Psg questi giochetti non funzionino... Se se stufo di stare in quello schifo di campionato ci pensavi prima caro verratti.


----------



## Love (31 Ottobre 2016)

sarebbe un punto fisso dal quale partire...


----------

